# looking for a file for notification area in samli source help please



## dsk04 (Aug 11, 2011)

View attachment 3134
, also looking for the extra "yes / no" dialog when you plug in use for stroage


----------



## mdietz (Aug 11, 2011)

AFAIK, the pull-down had moved to SystemUI.apk in Gingerbread, so all of the files/resources/methods related to it should be within that apk.


----------

